# 5D Mk III Kit Lenses



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks like there may be both the 24-105 4.0 IS Mk.I and 24-70 2.8 Mk.II being offered based on Photoprice.ca as they have placeholders for both:

24-105 kit
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03870/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-with-EF-24-105-IS-Kit-price.html

24-70 Mk.II kit
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03869/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-with-24-70-II-Kit-price.html


----------



## EIREHotspur (Mar 1, 2012)

Great stuff because if that is the case I will be going for the 24-70 Mk.II kit for my first 5D3 purchase.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

EIREHotspur said:


> Great stuff because if that is the case I will be going for the 24-70 Mk.II kit for my first 5D3 purchase.



I am leaning towards that myself - it will all depend on where the price lands.


----------



## MarkIII (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice options but I am leaning towards a prime lens (does not have to be L). Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkIII (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice options but I am leaning towards a prime lens (does not have to be L), any thoughts?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2012)

MarkIII said:


> Nice options but I am leaning towards a prime lens (does not have to be L), any thoughts?


Depends what you want to shoot. Landscape, portraits, sports, etc...


----------



## dunkers (Mar 2, 2012)

They'd sell so many kits if the 5dmk3 + 24-70 ii was priced at around $5k.

The D800 with the 24-70 is around that price, so I'd be very interested to see what Canon is gonna do. I would probably buy that kit in a heartbeat if it was around $5k


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2012)

dunkers said:


> They'd sell so many kits if the 5dmk3 + 24-70 ii was priced at around $5k.
> 
> The D800 with the 24-70 is around that price, so I'd be very interested to see what Canon is gonna do. I would probably buy that kit in a heartbeat if it was around $5k


I said in another post that I thought this combo would be $4999 - here's hoping


----------



## jwong (Mar 2, 2012)

dunkers said:


> They'd sell so many kits if the 5dmk3 + 24-70 ii was priced at around $5k.
> 
> The D800 with the 24-70 is around that price, so I'd be very interested to see what Canon is gonna do. I would probably buy that kit in a heartbeat if it was around $5k



True, but that would undermine Canon's pricing strategy of 2300 and 3500 for the lens and camera. Personally, I think both prices are too high. The 5DII should be closer the D800 price of 3000, the 24-70 should be under 2000. There is no reason why new Canon gear is so much more expensive than its Nikon counterparts.


----------



## APBPhoto (Mar 2, 2012)

If a 24-70 kit is available, I would not expect any more than $300 to $350 discount on the 24-70 lens making the kit between $5449 and $5499.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 2, 2012)

I would expect the combo to be 5500. Couple of hundred savings.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2012)

I am trying to decide between these two with the new 5D3. I have used a 17-55/2.8 Is on my 40D for years and have been waiting for the 5D3 to upgrade. I know the capabilities of the 24-105 and am wondering if going for the 24-70 without IS on a camera (5D3) that can obviously tolerate higher ISO would be the way to go.

I like the reach of the 24-105 and I dig the IS. I am often shooting at 1/15 of a second and the IS is a huge help in those situations, although that is on my 40D and I never go above ISO800 and even then I try to avoid it.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## jwong (Mar 2, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I am trying to decide between these two with the new 5D3. I have used a 17-55/2.8 Is on my 40D for years and have been waiting for the 5D3 to upgrade. I know the capabilities of the 24-105 and am wondering if going for the 24-70 without IS on a camera (5D3) that can obviously tolerate higher ISO would be the way to go.
> 
> I like the reach of the 24-105 and I dig the IS. I am often shooting at 1/15 of a second and the IS is a huge help in those situations, although that is on my 40D and I never go above ISO800 and even then I try to avoid it.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



Neither the 24-70 nor the 24-105 is going to be a great solution for shooting in very low light but the 24-70 would probably do better. The 24-105 is a a stop slower than the 17-55, so that would increase shutter time to 1/8s, which is VERY slow, and your keeper rate would be worse than with your current 17-55.

But FF cameras tend to have less noise than crop bodies. Assuming that the 5DIII's ISO 3200 performance is equivalent to the D40's ISO 800 (worst case), that would give you a respectable shutter speed of 1/60s for the 24-70 f/2.8 and 1/30s for the 24-105 f/4 with a couple stops of IS thrown in. So for static subjects, the 24-105 might do better and give you more flexibility with ISO, but I think I'd rather take my chances with the 24-70 at 1/60s because faster shutter speeds also reduce motion blur.

That said, you might consider getting the less expensive 24-105 (esp. in a kit) as a walkabout lens and then use the several hundred dollar difference for the 24-70 I or the over 1k difference for the 24-70 II to get a f/1.8 or f/1.4 or f/1.2 prime at the focal length you need. An f/1.4 lens would allow you to shoot at 1/60s at ISO 800 whereas the f/2.8 lens needed 1/15s. The DOF is different, but fast primes on a FF camera would give you the most options.


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Mar 2, 2012)

B&H has only one kit setup, the 24-105L

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847546-REG/Canon_5260B009_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html


----------



## ssrdd (Mar 2, 2012)

jwong said:


> dunkers said:
> 
> 
> > They'd sell so many kits if the 5dmk3 + 24-70 ii was priced at around $5k.
> ...




Agreed. its expensive.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2012)

WoodysGamertag said:


> B&H has only one kit setup, the 24-105L
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847546-REG/Canon_5260B009_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html


I just noticed that - the link with the 24-70 is still there but sadly does not have pricing.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2012)

jwong said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to decide between these two with the new 5D3. I have used a 17-55/2.8 Is on my 40D for years and have been waiting for the 5D3 to upgrade. I know the capabilities of the 24-105 and am wondering if going for the 24-70 without IS on a camera (5D3) that can obviously tolerate higher ISO would be the way to go.
> ...



Thanks for your insight. It looks like the only kit they released is the 24-205 so that makes my decision easier. I may end up picking up a 35L too - I have heard it is a fantastic lens.


----------



## candyman (Mar 2, 2012)

As mentioned in another thread:


KIT price 5D MKIII
http://www.cameratools.nl/default.asp?pageid=34&webgroupfilter=440&artdetail=CAEOS5DMKIII2470II 

EDIT: that is US $7928 (todays rate)


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2012)

candyman said:


> As mentioned in another thread:
> 
> 
> KIT price 5D MKIII
> ...



Yikes - that is crazy expensive - something must be wrong with that pricing.


----------



## jwong (Mar 2, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Thanks for your insight. It looks like the only kit they released is the 24-205 so that makes my decision easier. I may end up picking up a 35L too - I have heard it is a fantastic lens.



I have the 35L, and it's a very good lens. I use it indoors or when the light is low. It's AF works a lot better than the 50 f/1.4. I'm sure Canon will redesign it at some point, but the first version is very good already, and it's one of the least expensive fast primes, which makes it a great value.


----------



## mkrimmer (Mar 2, 2012)

what about the 24-70 (the first one). that might be a good lens for the MKIII as well, isn't it?


----------



## mrjamiegilbert (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm surprised more people aren't talking about a potential 5D III + 24-70 II kit. I was pretty disappointed not to see this announced from the get-go, but after a bit of searching I found official word from Canon Australia that this kit (called the 'Pro Kit') will be available, but in April.

Just something some people may want to bear in mind


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

mrjamiegilbert said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't talking about a potential 5D III + 24-70 II kit. I was pretty disappointed not to see this announced from the get-go, but after a bit of searching I found official word from Canon Australia that this kit (called the 'Pro Kit') will be available, but in April.
> 
> Just something some people may want to bear in mind



According to our dealers here in australia there are 2 kits the 24-105 kit and the kit with the 24-70 II
leedervilles price for the 24-70 kit was tempting as it put the lens at $2200
god knows what the retail on those lenses are going to be here maybe $2800 or 3k


----------



## mrjamiegilbert (Mar 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> According to our dealers here in australia there are 2 kits the 24-105 kit and the kit with the 24-70 II
> leedervilles price for the 24-70 kit was tempting as it put the lens at $2200
> god knows what the retail on those lenses are going to be here maybe $2800 or 3k



Yep i'm in Oz too as it happens, but I'm more keen to find out when the 24-70 II kit will be in the US so I can go over there and buy one ;D

It just surprises me that there aren't more people in the States asking whether this will be a kit and when!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

mrjamiegilbert said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > According to our dealers here in australia there are 2 kits the 24-105 kit and the kit with the 24-70 II
> ...



I think hong kong will be cheapest as it usually is also mainland china have very good prices on high end camera gear too


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 8, 2012)

dunkers said:


> They'd sell so many kits if the 5dmk3 + 24-70 ii was priced at around $5k.
> 
> The D800 with the 24-70 is around that price, so I'd be very interested to see what Canon is gonna do. I would probably buy that kit in a heartbeat if it was around $5k



yeah even I might jump at it if it was 5k for that kit, but I doubt it will be. I bet we won't even get it for 5200.
Someone said it is supposed to be only $300 savings so $5500.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> mrjamiegilbert said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


HK as prices equal to ebay pricing in the states. Mainland China may have good pricing compared to Australia, but if you're are from the US you will be shocked/laughing at the prices for DSLR gear here in China.


----------



## ak47 (Mar 8, 2012)

No, I’m totally disappointed with 5DIII ... I'm staying with my 5DII.

5DIII is a very conservative update to say the least ... as if the clock has stopped over the past 3 years …

Yes, the AF system is substantially upgraded (why drawfed 5DII with that crappy 9-point AF in the first place?) … but why are we not getting tracking AF in movie mode? If Pannny/Oly, Sony and Nikon can do it, I can’t see why Canon cannot. Canon may rightfully argue that pros don't need it, but this is a prosumer body! Lots of people were buying 5DII just to take pictures of their kids, me inclusive. Don't just think about the production houses (I know they bough lots of 5DIIs). Wake up, Canon!

And since 5DIII is supposed to be video-oriented (given that the sensor’s vertical resolution is now a multiple of 1920 ... which should have been used in 5DII, btw), why hold back raw output from HDMI?

Last but not least, why retain that stupid AA filter? Leica, Nikon and Fuji are all taking it out, and one doesn't need to pixel-peep to appreciate the effects!

Canon marketing guys must be blind or brainless or crazy ... they have the full spec. of D800 right b4 them, and they still come up with a crappy spec like this? and want to charge customers $500 more? is that a joke?

As the matter stands, I’m reserving my funds to upgrade my D700 instead. I don't switch systems any more ... parallel running, but I've been using 5DII very rarely ever since I got D700 a year after I got 5DII (I actually compared both b4 jumping into 5DII for the sheer resolution advantage and movie capability ... then, my kids start running around so fast that 5DII's crappy AF fails to catch them).

Canon guys, if you're listening, pls. give us 3D/5DX b4 everybody else here head for the superior D800. By superior, I don't mean the crazy MP count (which does show up as a huge advantage under good light when viewed 100% on-screen or when monstrous size prints are required, btw). It'd be fine if you release the same 22MP sensor, go up to 33MP or even beyond, but pls. give it a tracking movie AF that at least equals that of D7000, if not drawf it; take out that Stone-Aged AA filter; add global shutter to eliminate (not minimize) the jello effect; give it Raw video output (nevermind the interface); and price it reasonably (say, $4k). Is that too hard?

Almost forgotten about 1 stupid thing which I'm not sure whether 5DIII has inherited from 5DII, "Auto ISO" means the body chooses ISO values automatically for the photographer when he/she shoots in Manual mode, not ISO400 or any magic figure. Look at D4, it even allows for zooming and shutter speed +/- biasing now. At least do it the D700 way, pls. Many people would like to set the aperture and shutter speed by themselves and let the camera do the calculations ... because they're fully occupied with tracking their subjects.

Back to the questions:-

1. What type shooting do you do? child photography ... my 4-yearolds
2. Are you a Professional ... (Make the major portion of your income with your camera)? Yes ... but not in the photography/video field ... I'm an engineer
3. How do you feel about the 5D III? an over-priced piece of junk
4. What do you feel should have been included but wasn't? pls. see the above

BTW, D800E fulfills virtually all my upgrading requirements - >12MP, movie AF, no AA filter, raw video output, lighter than D700. What it misses - too high MP count (file size, high ISO noise, low fps ...) and not multiples of 1920. Had it been a 22/33MP body at >=5fps, it would be perfect.


----------



## ak47 (Mar 8, 2012)

ooops ... some how replied the wrong thread?! pls. ignore


----------



## stevenc (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all,
Besides Australia and New Zealand having the 5DIII Prokit 24-70II lens in April, is there any news that this "pro Kit" will be available in other countries?

I have searched the internet and it seems only these 2 countries will be having it.
But then again, the price for the pro kit in aussie is very high, so it will be better to buy them separately overseas.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 30, 2012)

ak47 said:


> ooops ... some how replied the wrong thread?! pls. ignore



The fact that you are thinking the D800 is an upgrade to the D700 says it all


----------



## Orion (Mar 30, 2012)

There will be no such thing as a 24-70 mkII pairing with the 5DmkIII! What are some of you on, drugs! (< *quote) It's a new TOTL lens and they would not offer it at the same discount as other "kit lenses."


----------



## stevenc (Mar 30, 2012)

Orion said:


> There will be no such thing as a 24-70 mkII pairing with the 5DmkIII! What are some of you on, drugs! (< *quote) It's a new TOTL lens and they would not offer it at the same discount as other "kit lenses."



Please search the other websites before slamming the comment.

http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/EOS-5D-Mark%20III-released

The EOS 5D Mark III will be available through Canon dealers from late March 2012 and will be available in the following kits:

Body Only 
Premium Kit, containing the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens 
Pro Kit, containing the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM lens

This applies to Australia and NZ, but I just want to know whether it will be available elsewhere.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 30, 2012)

stevenc said:


> Hi all,
> Besides Australia and New Zealand having the 5DIII Prokit 24-70II lens in April, is there any news that this "pro Kit" will be available in other countries?
> 
> I have searched the internet and it seems only these 2 countries will be having it.
> But then again, the price for the pro kit in aussie is very high, so it will be better to buy them separately overseas.


It has been listed at Photoprice.ca since prior to the March 2nd launch day however it still does not have any pricing associated with it. 
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03869/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-with-24-70-II-Kit-price.html


----------

